# Is Icy Hot safe to use on horses?



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

My mare is older and lately I have been noticing that her joints seem to be bothering her even more - probably from the changing weather. She is on a joint supplement, but I wanted try and make her feel better. It's mainly her hips and hocks that bother her. I was planning on picking up some stuff from the tack shop, but then I saw a little thing of Icy Hot in the bathroom and thought, Hey.. I wonder if that would work...

Opinions?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Mmm, I am not sure that I would really want to use that. It burns so much and horses have such sensitive skin. I don't even know what products are safe to use on animals but I would be more inclined to use something like Bengay that isn't so irritating.


----------



## pieinthesky (Mar 12, 2010)

Ive used generic icy hot from the dollar store that isnt as strong. I test it on myself first. and dont use it on broken skin. liniment might even be a cheeper thing to use.


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

The stuff I was looking at was $8 for 16 oz. but I figured I already have Icy Hot I could use that if people thought it was okay. But I think I might just get the liniment and not risk any reactions.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I would suggest looking at some liniments that are specifically developed for equines. 
Here are a few I really like:
Mineral Ice * Straight Arrow (akin to "Icy Hot")
HOME
Absorbine Liniment
Absorbine Power Gel [001-009] - $16.99 : Stony Plain Tack, Online Store


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm gonna have to say absolutely not lol


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

hmm, I'd stick with an equine product and honestly, if it is arthritis bothering her there are probably better ways to deal with this than a cheap topical meant for human use. 

Liniments can help some, but I would think about stretching her, being careful about not over using her while still making sure she gets out and stretches her sore joints with a little movement. Do you have her on any anti-inflammatories such as Bute? Maybe time to put a call in to your vet to see what she recommends to help keep your gal comfortable as she ages. You might need to change up your suppliment or think about something like legend or adequan for keeping her comfortable. I have an older guy too and I know how hard it is to see them sore, you just want to make them feel better! Good luck!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

They all work the same way and they can all irritate the skin. I wouldn't think you would have any problem with Icy Hot, but would try it on a small area for any skin reaction.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I will second Allie's link to the Absorbine linement. It's great stuff!


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

I wouldn' use the icyhot either. I do like Bigeloil and I have mixed it with DMSO to help it penetrate for joint issues. Do not apply DMSO without latex gloves.. It will carry into your body as well if you do.


----------

